# Virginia locations only - Check in July 19, 20, 21st



## kardinal (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for looking.   I'm trying to find something with at least 2bedrooms (not twins)  for the above dates at Shenandoah Crossings, Historic Powhatan or Kingsgate in Williamsburg.   Let me know what you have available.  Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Jun 21, 2019)

[As you know, the maximum asking price on this forum is $800 per week.]


----------



## kardinal (Jun 21, 2019)

sorry, that's too expensive for me.  Thank you though.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 24, 2019)

kardinal said:


> Thanks for looking.   I'm trying to find something with at least 2bedrooms (not twins)  for the above dates at Shenandoah Crossings, Historic Powhatan or Kingsgate in Williamsburg.   Let me know what you have available.  Thank you!


Williamsburg Plantation Resort* -  Williamsburg, VA  2BR6  19 or 20July2019  $800/wk
*resort charges guest $30 total resort fee


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jun 25, 2019)

[Deleted:  Please review the big red date at the top of the forum.]


----------



## DRIless (Jun 28, 2019)

kardinal said:


> Thanks for looking.   I'm trying to find something with at least 2bedrooms (not twins)  for the above dates at Shenandoah Crossings, Historic Powhatan or Kingsgate in Williamsburg.   Let me know what you have available.  Thank you!


*Williamsburg Plantation Resort** - Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 20 July 2019 $800/wk
*resort charges guest $30 total resort fee


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2019)

Check II for last minutes GetAways.  Good luck.


----------



## kardinal (Jun 29, 2019)

DRIless said:


> *Williamsburg Plantation Resort** - Williamsburg, VA 2BR6 20 July 2019 $800/wk
> *resort charges guest $30 total resort fee


Is this still available?


----------



## DRIless (Jun 29, 2019)

kardinal said:


> Is this still available?


Yes.


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 1, 2019)

PM Sent


----------



## kardinal (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone for looking.  I have found something that will work for the group and dates!   Hope you all have a great summer.


----------

